# diy alloy wheel refurb advice.



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all

Im prepping my mv2's as they're in a state. 2 of the alloys have lacquer peeling off in places. Should I rub down the edges as best as I can or use nitromors on the whole wheel and take it down to bare metal? 

Cheers folks.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you can id get them blasted


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Trying to keep costs to a minimum but is shotblasting about £10 a wheel?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

About that yeah. Could try sanding first and see how you go.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

danwel said:


> About that yeah. Could try sanding first and see how you go.


Tried sanding the edges of the lacquer but after a bit of poking and prodding it was still lifting in many places so decided on Nitromors. Wheels were powdercoated a couple of years ago so have taken off about 80% of the lacquer so far. Bit of a ball ache but im prepping the car to sell so want to keep costs down.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

By the time you've spent on nitromores though , and its a ballache


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

NMH said:


> Tried sanding the edges of the lacquer but after a bit of poking and prodding it was still lifting in many places so decided on Nitromors. Wheels were powdercoated a couple of years ago so have taken off about 80% of the lacquer so far. Bit of a ball ache but im prepping the car to sell so want to keep costs down.


Was in a similar position as yourself before crimbo and basically the way I saw it was adjust the price accordingly to reflect the need of your wheels needing a refurb or get them done and alter your price to suit.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> By the time you've spent on nitromores though , and its a ballache


LOL i know.....I should just take them to City Powder coatings who charge £20 a wheel for a full refurb. Its working out the same cost wise.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

danwel said:


> Was in a similar position as yourself before crimbo and basically the way I saw it was adjust the price accordingly to reflect the need of your wheels needing a refurb or get them done and alter your price to suit.


This site has infected me with OCD big time so now I'm fixated on getting the car spot on before selling. Stupid I know considering I wont be enjoying the fruits of my labour!


----------



## bighed (May 18, 2008)

I was about to ask the very same question till I saw this. I've just bought some MIMs for my mk1 astra and the lacquer us peeling on the dish. Hhhhmmmm. Think I will just get them blasted.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

For 20 quid a wheel i wouldn't even bother putting the time in tbh !! You will spend 50 quid plus on materials . Its nice looking at them after thinking i did that but as your selling it !


----------



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

I just did my MV2s last weekend, I put up a quick DIY on Bimmerforums.

http://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/forum/f18/mv2-alloy-wheel-refurb-diy-t198153/


----------



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

Before



















After


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

mcbonio said:


> I just did my MV2s last weekend, I put up a quick DIY on Bimmerforums.
> 
> http://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/forum/f18/mv2-alloy-wheel-refurb-diy-t198153/


That's a good write up mate, getting a set of wheels on Saturday that I want to paint so very useful. Love the cling film idea btw. Genius!


----------



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

Cheers chap.!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work Mcbonio :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Top work above ! Pretty much how i did mine but i used a clear sheet to mask but the cling film idea is much better ! 

IM guessing op yours have a polished and lacqured finish and the lacquers peeling from the polished bit ??


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Top work above ! Pretty much how i did mine but i used a clear sheet to mask but the cling film idea is much better !
> 
> *IM guessing op yours have a polished and lacqured finish and the lacquers peeling from the polished bit ??*


Not sure what you mean there. Lacquer is just peeling off where theres no other damage.

I originally thought I could just sand and blend the edges where its peeling, key the whole wheel and primer.

As you said earlier, after totting up the costs, theres not much in it compared to getting them done for £120. As i've got everything already, im going to give it a bash tomorrow and if its taking the p*** im sending them off!


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

mcbonio said:


> I just did my MV2s last weekend, I put up a quick DIY on Bimmerforums.
> 
> http://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/forum/f18/mv2-alloy-wheel-refurb-diy-t198153/


Thats a really good job.

I bought the wurth paints as I don't have the gear for using 2k.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've just spent £200 on the materials for my wheel refurb.
Found a cracking deal on paint on eBay. 18 500ml cans for £52


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I've just spent £200 on the materials for my wheel refurb.
> Found a cracking deal on paint on eBay. 18 500ml cans for £52


I bought the wurth paints.......6 cans for £63! A guy I spoke to said he used Mitubishi Satellite Silver for bmw wheels but decided to play it safe and get wurth stuff.

£200 on materials? That's alot of dosh!

Oh and 18 cans for £52! That's a seriously good deal. Got a link?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

NMH said:


> I bought the wurth paints.......6 cans for £63! A guy I spoke to said he used Mitubishi Satellite Silver for bmw wheels but decided to play it safe and get wurth stuff.
> 
> £200 on materials? That's alot of dosh!
> 
> Oh and 18 cans for £52! That's a seriously good deal. Got a link?


Yeah I have BBS splits and bought new bolts at £150 lol

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231163107231

I bought 3 lots of the above and asked for combined postage. They do a few other colours etc.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> Yeah I have BBS splits and bought new bolts at £150 lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231163107231
> 
> I bought 3 lots of the above and asked for combined postage. They do a few other colours etc.


Bloody hell! Never knew they were that expensive!

Good deals on the paints though :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah but that's the price of having BBS wheels. They will look awesome though


There is another seller that sells 12 for £38 too.


----------



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

I used 2k in rattle cans mixed by my local auto paint specialist, also BMW use "144 Felgensilber" to paint their wheels. Much cheaper then Wurth.!


----------

